# BARRY BONDS: Ties Hank Aaron Record 755!!



## Smthkd (Sep 1, 2004)

Barry Bonds ties Hank Aarons record tonight in top of 2nd inning against Padres!!!


----------



## willis3 (Feb 2, 2007)

Bonds is a joke


----------



## Galley (Apr 3, 2007)

How about Bud Selig's reaction? What a jerkwad!


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

Selig's reaction was the best part of it. I am so mad he tied it.


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

They'll rest him tomorrow so Barroid can break the record back in SF. I thought it was hilarious of those fans to hold up those asterisk cards though. I caught his reaction on replay as I've been watching the fight card on Showtime. His reaction was classic though, especially that look on his face almost saying "DAMNNNNNNNNN". Did anyone see how the announcers handled it on the SD4 telecast? I know ESPN slobbered all over it.


----------



## Smthkd (Sep 1, 2004)

willis3 said:


> Bonds is a joke


 Its amazing how narrow minded people can be! Yes he maybe a jerk at sometimes but that still doesn't change his accomplishments! History people History! Remember steriod taker Mark McGuire!!!?


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

Smthkd said:


> Its amazing how narrow minded people can be! Yes he maybe a jerk at sometimes but that still doesn't change his accomplishments! History people History!


I think every stat for everyone over the last 8 to 10 years should be erased. It has nothing to do with Bonds. It has to do with the era of baseball.


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

+1 Asterisk city


----------



## willis3 (Feb 2, 2007)

Smthkd said:


> Its amazing how narrow minded people can be! Yes he maybe a jerk at sometimes but that still doesn't change his accomplishments! History people History! Remember steriod taker Mark McGuire!!!?


Accomplishments? Look at the Home Run record list and the juicers stand out..
Hopefully Arod will take crush the record..


----------



## Smthkd (Sep 1, 2004)

BMoreRavens said:


> I think every stat for everyone over the last 8 to 10 years should be erased. It has nothing to do with Bonds. It has to do with the era of baseball.


I agree but sad to say we can't change time! So the only other choice is to look forward and accept what we got! Almost like the American presidency!


----------



## willis3 (Feb 2, 2007)

Smthkd said:


> Its amazing how narrow minded people can be! Yes he maybe a jerk at sometimes but that still doesn't change his accomplishments! History people History! *Remember steriod taker Mark McGuire*!!!?


Just because others did it doesn't make it right.


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

The fans in San Diego got it right by waving those asterisk cards at Bonds when he went back out to left after that inning.


----------



## Smthkd (Sep 1, 2004)

Hey, the same came be said about other sports too but no one is haggling them! I think some people are quick to judge others and thats not fair!


----------



## willis3 (Feb 2, 2007)

Smthkd said:


> Hey, the same came be said about other sports too but no one is haggling them! I think some people are quick to judge others and thats not fair!


Who ever said life is fair?


----------



## loudo (Mar 24, 2005)

What does that Junkie have to do with DirecTV.


----------



## tbpb3 (Dec 10, 2006)

Smthkd said:


> Barry Bonds ties Hank Aarons record tonight in top of 2nd inning against Padres!!!


Hey for drug use. Now will he just go away?


----------



## willis3 (Feb 2, 2007)

loudo said:


> What does that Junkie have to do with DirecTV.


Agreed isn't there a better place for this thread, like the MLB.COM ?


----------



## HDTVsportsfan (Nov 29, 2005)

Close or move.


----------



## DawgLink (Nov 5, 2006)

Smthkd said:


> Its amazing how narrow minded people can be! Yes he maybe a jerk at sometimes but that still doesn't change his accomplishments! History people History! Remember steriod taker Mark McGuire!!!?


As someone who worked with a professional baseball team for 2 years, I don't buy that argument at all.

So what? We also remember steroid taker Sammy Sosa and Palmerio....we remember them denying it to Congress, forgetting to speak English to Congress, or not remembering the past to Congress.....

Bonds is a cheater....has ADMITTED to taking things "by accident" as he puts it...or taking things "from a friend" as he also put it

Nevermind that for the last 15 years....there is no one in baseball that is more "body conscious" then Bonds or more "in shape" then Bonds...he is someone who checks every single thing that enters his body for the last 15 years.

Let's just believe he randomly took things he had no idea about and gained 40-50 pounds at the age of 40 and doubled his head size


----------



## ldogg29 (Mar 28, 2007)

willis3 said:


> Just because others did it doesn't make it right.


Exactly. How does an athlete get BETTER at age 37..38..39..40.. than he was at 29 or 30 ? I'll tell you how...ROIDS ! HGH! Blood doping !! Thats how.

Its unfortunate such a great ball player decided to take the quick fix instead of aging gracefully..He still would have been a hall of famer and somewhere around 600 homers.

Bonds deserves credit for being a great ball player but certainly does not deserve this record.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

I just wish he'd break the record and get it over with. I'm so sick of hearing about it on SportsCenter for the past few months and I'm sick of having other games I'm watching be interrupted every time Bonds comes up to bat.


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

***

Out


----------



## rirwin1983 (Dec 11, 2005)

DCSholtis said:


> The fans in San Diego got it right by waving those asterisk cards at Bonds when he went back out to left after that inning.


i dont get the deal about that, whats its meaning....


----------



## Inches (Jan 5, 2005)

The sooner he breaks the record, the sooner we can quit listening to all the BS. Now lets move on.


----------



## dennispap (Feb 1, 2007)

rirwin1983 said:


> i dont get the deal about that, whats its meaning....


That is in regards to there being an asterisk besides his name in the record book.
He hit ___ home runs *

Meaning it is tainted due to the steroid deal


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

DCSholtis said:


> The fans in San Diego got it right by waving those asterisk cards at Bonds when he went back out to left after that inning.





rirwin1983 said:


> i dont get the deal about that, whats its meaning....


Barry Bonds755*
Hank Aaron 755

*Disrespect the game/cheater


----------



## dennispap (Feb 1, 2007)

Smthkd said:


> Barry Bonds ties Hank Aarons record tonight in top of 2nd inning against Padres!!!


Not sure why this is in a Directv discussion.??


----------



## HDTVsportsfan (Nov 29, 2005)

rirwin1983 said:


> i dont get the deal about that, whats its meaning....


Like when the Redskins won the Super Bowl during the strike shorteded season. 
*= outside variables


----------



## chopperjc (Oct 2, 2006)

Smthkd said:


> I agree but sad to say we can't change time! So the only other choice is to look forward and accept what we got! Almost like the American presidency!


I can accept because in the end bonds does not effect me where as the other.......


----------



## Smthkd (Sep 1, 2004)

dennispap said:


> Not sure why this is in a Directv discussion.??


Because Im watching it on D*! 

BTW: Everyone has there own opinions. I say he's a great player others say he's a cheater, etc, etc! To wach his own!


----------



## myselfalso (Jan 26, 2006)

The asterisk is a reference to when Roger Maris set the home run record of 61. The commish at the time (forget his name) decided to place an asterisk next to the record because it was done in more games than when Babe Ruth set the home run record of 60 in the 20s/30s. 
So the idea is, put an asterisk next to Bonds since he (may or may not have, but probably did) cheated to get the home run record of 73.


----------



## purtman (Sep 19, 2006)

Bottom line comes down to this. Bonds has never flunked a drug test. We also do not know who did what and when. I went from 218 to 245 solid in a matter of a few months. I did not use any drugs, enhancements, etc. Yes, my hat size is bigger and my shoe size in 1 1/2 sizes bigger. Does that make me on steroids? Apparently to some people so. Rather than call him a "cheater", let's wait until he flunks a drug test. Also, if you believe that "cheaters" do not belong in the game or that Bonds needs an asterisk, I assume you believe that Gaylord Perry should not be in the Hall of Fame. He admitted to throwing a spitball. The same with George Brett. He played with an illegal bat. Hmmm ....


----------



## Araxen (Dec 18, 2005)

Baseball and the record are a joke! They should burn those balls and forget Bonds ever existed.


----------



## Dolly (Jan 30, 2007)

Araxen said:


> Baseball and the record are a joke! They should burn those balls and forget Bonds ever existed.


Oh if only we could  Bonds was a nice guy way back when he was in Pittsburgh. What all has happened I don't know, but it is definitely a case of no more Mr. Nice Guy


----------



## SamC (Jan 20, 2003)

To question if Bonds took steriods is conspiracy theorist stuff. He did. He admitted it. His testamony before the Grand Jury is still secret, at his request. He also cheats on his taxes. Hopefully he will die in prison and broke.

As to baseball, this is the media's failing. Bonds should be hounded like a corrupt politician on 60 Minutes. The first, second, and last question should always be "what drugs did you take today, Bonds?"


----------



## texasmoose (May 25, 2007)

willis3 said:


> Accomplishments? Look at the Home Run record list and the juicers stand out..
> Hopefully Arod will take crush the record..


Are you kidding me?!?!?:lol: A-Rod is a bigger jack arse than Bonds!!!:eek2:

Although the juice will add to ones frame or dome, it does NOT however increase the capacity to hit the ball, like him or not Bonds has the gift of eyesight/exceptional timing, if you will, to lock it in the zone on command. You can't take that away from him! The ball he hit off of "Troy Percival" in the 2002 World Series was one of the hardest hit balls out of the Big-A ever!


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Nick said:


> This is not a D* thread. The OP correctly posted ths sports-related topic in the
> "Programming and HDTV, Sports Programming and Events" forum. Believe it
> or not, there are many fora, sub-fora, threads and topics here at DBSTalk on
> subjects other than Directv.
> ...


Sorry, Nick, I didn't post. The thread was moved to this location from "DIRECTV General Discussion". That is why all the requests to move the thread.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## DawgLink (Nov 5, 2006)

purtman said:


> Bottom line comes down to this. Bonds has never flunked a drug test. We also do not know who did what and when. I went from 218 to 245 solid in a matter of a few months. I did not use any drugs, enhancements, etc. Yes, my hat size is bigger and my shoe size in 1 1/2 sizes bigger. Does that make me on steroids? Apparently to some people so. Rather than call him a "cheater", let's wait until he flunks a drug test. Also, if you believe that "cheaters" do not belong in the game or that Bonds needs an asterisk, I assume you believe that Gaylord Perry should not be in the Hall of Fame. He admitted to throwing a spitball. The same with George Brett. He played with an illegal bat. Hmmm ....


I have never understood why people continue using this "I gained X amount of pounds...does that mean I am on roids?" argument....

What type of comparison is that? Your situation has NOTHING to do with Bonds situation.

Bonds has already admitted to taking illegal substances. He has ADMITTED to taking things off-a-friends-shelf and things that "friends gave him without him knowing" and all sorts of other excuses that make him look like a bigger idiot.

Also, are you at the end of a career? Age 40? Have you been in maybe the BEST shape of your life the last 15 years yet suddenly doubling your arm size after those years of being in the best shape of your life for years and years?


----------



## ldmth44 (Dec 15, 2006)

******************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************


----------



## Sharkie_Fan (Sep 26, 2006)

SamC said:


> To question if Bonds took steriods is conspiracy theorist stuff. He did. He admitted it. His testamony before the Grand Jury is still secret, at his request. He also cheats on his taxes. Hopefully he will die in prison and broke.
> 
> As to baseball, this is the media's failing. Bonds should be hounded like a corrupt politician on 60 Minutes. The first, second, and last question should always be "what drugs did you take today, Bonds?"


Why should the media hound bonds? Why is he the poster boy for steroids? Simply because he's approaching a record? Those who refer to the events of the past 20 years or so being the "steroid era" have it right.... It wasn't just Bonds - it was across the board... Look at stats from year to year and watch pitchers go from a 4.50 ERA with very few strikeouts and a 10-11 record to the next year throwing up a 3.25 ERA with a ton of strikeouts and a 17-6 record... Or utility players who have 30 home runs in their career come out and have a 30 home run campaign.... Barry certainly is the biggest target, but he wasn't alone in what he did...

The big failing here is not the media's, but MLB - most specifically our good friend Bud Selig... If those of us at home could sit here 20 years ago and look at Mark McGwire and say "Hey, he weighed about 180 when last year ended, why does he look like the Incredible Hulk this year? Something must be up with that boy"... Surely Bud Selig could have done so as well... Instead, in true Selig fashion, he chose to hid his head in the sand and pretend that everything was OK... He could have seen the popularity of steriods in other sports and the reaction they took to them... instead, he sat back and insisted that baseball didn't have a problem.... why would anyone want to add that kind of bulk for his sport...

If Selig had taken a stand 10 years ago (or if Fay Vincent had done so before that)... we wouldn't be having these conversations.. Instead, MLB by their inaction basically condoned steroid use for the past 20 years... And I would venture a guess that if in the last several years it hadn't been completely apparent that Barry was going to pass Hank Aaron's record, Selig would probably still be pretending there was no problem... It wasn't until it became apparent that one of baseballs most hallowed records was going to fall and the public started complaining about the state of baseball that Bud stepped up and took action... that and the fact that Congress was going to step in if Bud didn't!

So... my .02.... whether Barry did or did not do steroids... whatever... he's the home run king... warts and all, he's the new man... to suggest his record somehow be asterisked or anything else.... you'd have to simply erase all of the statistics of the past 20 years... If you played between 1988-2008, you don't actually exist, because cheating was rampant throughout baseball... There's no way to seperate who did and who did not take steroids... Rickey Henderson... maybe he wanted that extra half step on the base paths...Roger Clemens... an extra few miles per hour on that fast ball...

I just think there's a shadow over the accomplishments of the past several years.. across the board.. so you either erase everything.. or grudginly accept that the records that were set in the 90's and 00's are inflated by baseball's inability to react to steroids and you move on and see what the next generation of players is going to do... Even without steroids, I don't think Barry will remain the record holder as long as Aaron... be it A-Rod (please, God, no!) or some other youngster... as players get bigger, play longer, and stadiums get smaller... someone will pass Bonds... someone presumably "clean"... and this whole debate wil be over.


----------



## DawgLink (Nov 5, 2006)

Speaking of players who somehow went from no-HR's to a ridiculous amount in one year....cough cough BRADY ANDERSON cough cough

http://www.baseball-reference.com/a/anderbr01.shtml

Guy who has never hit more then 21 HR's hits 50 in one year? Um....:lol:


----------



## premio (Sep 26, 2006)

Smthkd said:


> Its amazing how narrow minded people can be! Yes he maybe a jerk at sometimes but that still doesn't change his accomplishments! History people History! Remember steriod taker Mark McGuire!!!?


If I took as much steroids as bonds, I may be able to hit 1 homerun in softball.


----------



## Smthkd (Sep 1, 2004)

I play softball all the time and have never taken steriods and I averaged 30HR for the last 5 years!


----------



## SamC (Jan 20, 2003)

If you assume that steriods and HGH are removed from the sport, there is no logical answer to believe that the so-called records supposedly set by Bonds will ever be broken. No honest man can approach him.


----------



## Sharkie_Fan (Sep 26, 2006)

SamC said:


> If you assume that steriods and HGH are removed from the sport, there is no logical answer to believe that the so-called records supposedly set by Bonds will ever be broken. No honest man can approach him.


While his 73 hit in a season might not be passed, I don't for a second think that his HR total is going to last all that long...

Players, even without steroids, are as big as they've ever been, and most new parks are being built smaller with a more "intimate" feel... The size of the league has left a depleted talent pool, which shows itself especially in the pitching - a pitcher with a 4.50 ERA is considered a quality pitcher... for pete's sake, I can remember when that number was 3.50, and I'm not that old!!

And, finally, the #1 reason I think that Bonds career HR total will be surpassed - players in every sport are playing longer than ever! Hank Aaron was a freak, playing at a high level until he was 42! He hit 47, 34, and 40 home runs at the ages of 37, 38, and 39.... Now you've got Bonds, Clemens, Jerry Rice in football, Chris Chelios in hockey... across the board in all sports, players have personal trainers, and offseason regimens, and it's not unusual to see them playing until 42 or 43 years old.

If A-Rod carries on at a semblance of the pace he's set for the first part of his career... If he played till 41 and averaged 30 home runs over the last 10 years of his career... that's 800 home runs...

Even if Barry squeezes another 2 years out of his career, I'm not sure he'll get to 800... He's at the point of his career that if you get 25 HR and 80 RBI, you've caught lightning in a bottle! I'm not sure if he could do that twice more... I think if he played 2 more years you're more likely to see numbers similar to Aarons at the end of his career (20 home runs, followed by 10 home runs, the 2 years prior to his retirement)...

Anyway... somebody will beat his record, I think...


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Yep, A-Rod will have the record eventually. Hank Aaron's record stood some 30 years, Bonds* record will last nowhere near that long. At that point the blemish on baseball will be removed.


----------



## purtman (Sep 19, 2006)

DawgLink said:


> I have never understood why people continue using this "I gained X amount of pounds...does that mean I am on roids?" argument....
> 
> What type of comparison is that? Your situation has NOTHING to do with Bonds situation.
> 
> ...


The arguments that many people have used is the "look at his size", "his shoe size grew", "his hat size grew", etc. By the way, when did Bonds admit to using illegal substances? And when I gained the additional size, I was in my 30s ....


----------



## purtman (Sep 19, 2006)

DawgLink said:


> I have never understood why people continue using this "I gained X amount of pounds...does that mean I am on roids?" argument....
> 
> What type of comparison is that? Your situation has NOTHING to do with Bonds situation.
> 
> ...


I am going to assume that you are a Hank Aaron fan, just because of the Georgia icon. If not, I stand corrected. The reason I made the comments about the growth is because of the following.
The arguments that many people have used is the "look at his size", "his shoe size grew", "his hat size grew", etc. By the way, when did Bonds admit to using illegal substances? And when I gained the additional size, I was in my 30s ....

Also, if you look at the 50s, 60s, and 70s, many of them were using greenies, which are now banned by MLB. When Mark McGwire used Andro, it was not banned. It is now. So if we put asterisks next to one, where do we decide to make the break?


----------



## DawgLink (Nov 5, 2006)

purtman said:


> I am going to assume that you are a Hank Aaron fan, just because of the Georgia icon. If not, I stand corrected. The reason I made the comments about the growth is because of the following.


I just went to UGA. Grew up in New Orleans...don't really care for Hank to be honest.



> The arguments that many people have used is the "look at his size", "his shoe size grew", "his hat size grew", etc. By the way, when did Bonds admit to using illegal substances? And when I gained the additional size, I was in my 30s ....





> Bonds testified before a grand jury in the steroid-trafficking case that he had taken substances identified by the government as steroids, but that he believed they were legal supplements.


http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/2007/baseball/mlb/01/11/bonds.amphetamines/1.html

And let's not forget Bonds also has blamed teammates for his "failing" of a amphetamines test 



> So if we put asterisks next to one, where do we decide to make the break?


No, you just don't include them in the record books.


----------



## Sharkie_Fan (Sep 26, 2006)

DawgLink said:


> No, you just don't include them in the record books.


The problem with that, though, as purtman pointed out, is where do you stop? Do you wipe McGwire from the history of the game? The substance he's admitted to using was NOT illegal at the time of his use... other than that, only speculation exists. Do you take the records out from earlier eras where amphetamines were the boost of choice?

I think you just have to put the records in the books, and everyone for all of history knows that Barry's record is overshadowed by the steroid era... Eventually, his record will fall and we can ignore what's transpired over the last 20 years or so... At least until history repeats itself.


----------



## DawgLink (Nov 5, 2006)

Sharkie_Fan said:


> The problem with that, though, as purtman pointed out, is where do you stop?


Wherever the Commish wants to stop.


----------



## damjr (Mar 10, 2004)

What people and fans of the game are overlooking is that these guys are "ENTERTAINERS". Whether it's baseball, football, etc.......... the players salaries are being made by the fans and they are paid to "ENTERTAIN" us.
My opinion is if these guys want to ruin their bodies, and it is THEIR bodies, by taking some form of performance enhancing substance to make the game more entertaining and prolong their careers a bit longer, then let em. Remember the ole' saying............chicks love the long ball? 

Nobody throws a fit when their favorite music group takes the stage on some type of illegal substance to help them get through the night, or do you see any type of federal indictments being handed down. Lets also not forget about those ********** in the WWF.Performance enhancing is performance enhancing no matter what professional entertainment field you're in.

If roids make the game more entertaining then so be it. At least I can get some satisfaction out of paying the ridiculous prices for NFL ST or any tickets to any professional sporting event.


----------



## Sharkie_Fan (Sep 26, 2006)

damjr... I'm on the fence on that argument, personally... Yes, they are entertainers... but part of the entertainment factor is the competition.... and if one player has an "unfair" advantage, then it takes away from the entertainment...

It's like when we were kids playing whatever with our buddies... when the one kid wanted to win so bad that he'd cheat, it kind of ruins the fun for everyone...

I think that if it's legal (as in real laws), I don't have a problem with an athlete taking a substance... IF it's an illegal substance, then fine, police that (or better yet, let the police police that...)


----------



## DawgLink (Nov 5, 2006)

damjr said:


> the players salaries are being made by the fans and they are paid to "ENTERTAIN" us.


They are paid to put up stats and thus get W's


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Too many problems here really to give a clean answer.

Steroids are illegal, and have been for quite some time... but until recently, Baseball didn't have a policy in place nor testing for the athletes.. so while illegal, it wasn't technically against the non-existant rules. Also, because of no testing, we really have no idea just how widespread use was.

If, for instance, every pitcher Bonds faced was also on steroids... does that cancel things out? Or does it just make things worse?

I'm not supporting steroids. Just saying that apparently the problem and use was so bad, that there will probably never be a way to differentiate everything. It's nice and easy if Bonds failed or fails a drug test... but if he doesn't, then it is kind of hard for them to do anything about it.

Blame the team owners, managers, trainers, and MLB as an entity for not noticing or noticing but looking the other way all that time. That's how it got so out of hand.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

I have been using a variety of drugs since 2005. Does that mean my almost
15,000 posts will have an asterisk, or worse, be erased from the record book?


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Nick said:


> I have been using a variety of drugs since 2005. Does that mean my almost
> 15,000 posts will have an asterisk, or worse, be erased from the record book?


No, but I think Earl has completely obliterated your outstanding records. Fortunately, your work survives to teach, entertain, and assist us all.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## purtman (Sep 19, 2006)

DawgLink said:


> Wherever the Commish wants to stop.


So no asterisk, eh? That's what he has determined at this time.


----------



## DawgLink (Nov 5, 2006)

purtman said:


> So no asterisk, eh? That's what he has determined at this time.


Guess not. I would have no problem if Bonds has no * by his name. I would PREFER him to be taken completely out of the books BUT if he is kept, life will move on


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

Congrats to the cheating *******.


----------



## Smthkd (Sep 1, 2004)

:dance:*756!!!* :dance:


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Okay now that Bonds* got it, lets move along and enjoy the rest of the season. I guess I'll have to find something else to watch when I get home from work for the rest of the week. I’m sure Bonds* will be the only topic of discussion on SportsCenter.


----------



## Smthkd (Sep 1, 2004)

Did anybody notice that a NY METS fan got the 756 ball!! :lol:


----------



## purtman (Sep 19, 2006)

DCSholtis said:


> Congrats to the cheating *******.


Didn't Lyle Alzado use steroids? Didn't he also play for the Raiders?


----------



## purtman (Sep 19, 2006)

Did anybody notice the message from Henry Aaron? CLASS!!! I don't remember what phrase he used during his message, but I remember thinking that he just wanted people to drop all of the "cheater", "asterisk", etc. comments.


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

purtman said:


> Did anybody notice the message from Henry Aaron? CLASS!!! I don't remember what phrase he used during his message, but I remember thinking that he just wanted people to drop all of the "cheater", "asterisk", etc. comments.


Noting that all along Aaron has been trying to AVOID Bonds and the chase even going so far as to say he hoped to be out of the country when it was broken. And considering ESPN stated they had been negotiating for a month with him to make SOME kind of statement, that was a CLASSLESS thing to do. It just goes to show money talks and Bonds, Aaron and Robinson's BS walk.


----------



## purtman (Sep 19, 2006)

DCSholtis said:


> Noting that all along Aaron has been trying to AVOID Bonds and the chase even going so far as to say he hoped to be out of the country when it was broken. And considering ESPN stated they had been negotiating for a month with him to make SOME kind of statement, that was a CLASSLESS thing to do. It just goes to show money talks and Bonds, Aaron and Robinson's BS walk.


Any statement from Aaron concerning ESPN would have been done on their network, not on the scoreboard. That had nothing to do with ESPN. Frank Robinson was stuck at the game as part of his job, not by choice.


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

It wasn't just on ESPN it had been reported elsewhere that Aaron was negotiating with Selig about that "statement". He got paid off to say that. To me thats selling out on his true beliefs.


----------



## purtman (Sep 19, 2006)

I doubt money would have exchanged hands between Selig and Aaron. They're very good friends.

By the way, what about Alzado cheating? Does that not count? People said very little about the NFL players using steroids (even when it was against their rules) yet are up in arms about baseball players.


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

Nope your right, Lyle did roids and he paid for it with his life.


----------



## purtman (Sep 19, 2006)

DCSholtis said:


> Nope your right, Lyle did roids and he paid for it with his life.


My point is the following:

Why is it okay for the Raiders to use steroids but not Bonds? Don't condemn one and call him a "cheater" and then say it's okay for the others.


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

Because Barry Balco IS a cheat!!


----------



## purtman (Sep 19, 2006)

The bottom line comes down to this. There are still questions about the supposed "grand jury leak" is actually accurate. However, Alzado admitted to using steroids. So the only thing I can say is that we know Alzado was a cheater and we don't KNOW that Bonds was. It's funny how he hasn't failed a test yet many others have.


----------



## DawgLink (Nov 5, 2006)

I haven't seen any reports claiming the grand jury leak was inaccurate. 

Seems like he clearly admitted to taking the clear.

His excuse is downright LAUGHABLE when you consider that around the league, Bonds is known for being the most strict intake player nutrition wise.


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

purtman said:


> The bottom line comes down to this. There are still questions about the supposed "grand jury leak" is actually accurate. However, Alzado admitted to using steroids. So the only thing I can say is that we know Alzado was a cheater and we don't KNOW that Bonds was. It's funny how he hasn't failed a test yet many others have.


He hasn't failed a test yet because the p***y union won't permit HGH testing!!! You have Balco Barry, Jason Giambalco, Mark McGwire, Raphael Palmero, and on and on. Don't you wonder WHY Sammy Sosa looks so small now compared to the last time he played?!! BECAUSE HE QUIT JUICING!!!


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

The problem, as I understand it, with HGH testing... is that right now the only test they have for it requires taking blood. Unlike the other drug tests that they can test from urine, taking a blood sample is an intrusive procedure and it is a difficult thing to force on someone.

I, for instance, do not take any drugs never have and never will... and am fine with random drug testing anytime anyplace... but I would not submit to a blood sample just for a drug test. I am hesitant to go to a doctor and give him a blood sample when I'm sick! So I'm not about to let joe tester stick a needle in me whenever he wants.

So I understand how difficult it is to get HGH testing in the works.


----------



## DawgLink (Nov 5, 2006)

Bonds admitted before a grand jury that he took steroids. His testimony was leaked and printed in the "Game of Shadows" book. Bonds sued the authors...not because they said he used steroids and other illegal drugs...but because the grand jury testimony was supposed to be sealed. Bonds later dropped his lawsuit.

Bonds did test positive for amphetamines in 2006, which are banned by MLB. Being the good guy he is, Bonds blamed it on a teammate.

By the way, did you know Bonds' trainer....Greg Anderson....is in jail for refusing to testify about Bond's steriod use?:eek2:


----------



## purtman (Sep 19, 2006)

I have actually heard of several reports where there is question of the grand jury "leak". Bonds has admitted to the amphetamines, which have been around baseball for years. Yes, Bonds did say something about Mark Sweeney and then came out and said that is not true. I'm not sure why Anderson is refusing to testify.

What is remarkable that he tied Aaron's record by homering off of Clay Hensley, who _*has *_tested positive for steroids. Nobody has said a word about Hensley, but they squawk about Bonds. If we remove Bonds's home runs, what other records do we remove? Do we have a Salem witch hunt? If people want to criticize Bonds but not the NFL players who used steroids for years, they are hypocrites. I especially find it hypocritical to slam Bonds when the only non-track athletes on this list of athletes who received drugs from BALCO are Bill Romanowski, Dana Stubblefield, Barret Robbins, and Chris Cooper, all members of the Oakland Raiders. Should the name be changed to the Oakland "Roiders"? Do we take away all of the rushing records back to Jim Brown? Many players have apparently used steroids in MLB and far more in the NFL. We just have to remember the era in which these records occurred. A lot of the reason that people don't want Bonds to have the record is also because of his personality, or lack thereof.


----------



## DawgLink (Nov 5, 2006)

purtman said:


> I have actually heard of several reports where there is question of the grand jury "leak".


Where? Everything I have read has never questioned the report and Bonds himself nor his agent have ever said the leaked report was incorrect.



> Bonds has admitted to the amphetamines, which have been around baseball for years. Yes, Bonds did say something about Mark Sweeney and then came out and said that is not true.


Bonds only admitted it after he tested positive. Bonds has said repeatedly that he never has tested positive for illegal drug use...well, he has. Bonds also blamed the teammate, Sweeney, and then Sweeney's attorney said Mark NEVER gave Bonds ANYTHING.



> I'm not sure why Anderson is refusing to testify.


Sure you do. Put 2+2 together and you have the answer.



> Nobody has said a word about Hensley, but they squawk about Bonds.


Who cares about Hensley? Is Hensley breaking the most sacred record in baseball? People who consistently bring up some no-name player testing positive are just making themselves look like they want to run away from Bonds and his past.


----------



## cnmsales (Jan 9, 2007)

Sorry but dont blame bonds, the whole sport is tainted, not bonds. Its a known fact that the greats back in the day did drugs as well, were they the same? Sorry guys but ragging out on Bonds is not right. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## DawgLink (Nov 5, 2006)

cnmsales said:


> Sorry but dont blame bonds, the whole sport is tainted, not bonds.


Correction: Bonds IS TAINTED

He has admitted he is tainted. Failed a drug test to show he is tainted. Plenty of other evidence to show he is tainted.

Helen Keller knows Bonds used roids

Could not care less if some Arizona Diamondback or Oakland Raider is using roids. Only care that Bonds is breaking a record and claiming to be clean when he has already admitted to cheating and proven it by failing a drug test


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

It is fine to criticize Bonds... but I think you have to criticize everyone when you start talking about records. It's all well and good to say Joe Noname isn't breaking a huge record like Bonds just did... but 10 years from now Joe Noname might be breaking a record, and if he has been using drugs recently then that record is tainted too.

I am fine with criticizing the sport for rampant drug use... but to just point to one guy seems silly. Frankly, the whole "book" on baseball stats for the last 10-15 years and probably the next 10 years needs to have an asterisk on it since there is no way of knowing or proving just how many people have been using drugs.


----------



## purtman (Sep 19, 2006)

You can't freak out on one player and call him a "cheat" if you don't call the others "cheaters". If you are referring to Bonds's failed drug test being the one for amphetamines, then let's throw out everything since the early 50s. The amphetamines have been widely used (more so than steroids) since way back then. You're being a hypocrite if you call him a "cheat" and not the others, especially since you refer to a drug which was used during the so-called "clean" era.


----------



## DawgLink (Nov 5, 2006)

purtman said:


> You can't freak out on one player and call him a "cheat" if you don't call the others "cheaters".


Where did the others admit to using steroids?


----------



## purtman (Sep 19, 2006)

DawgLink said:


> Where did the others admit to using steroids?


The others have tested positive for steroids. MLB does not have any positive tests for Bonds.


----------



## DawgLink (Nov 5, 2006)

purtman said:


> The others have tested positive for steroids. MLB does not have any positive tests for Bonds.


They just have him admitting to it and failing another drug test.

Don't see other plays doing either


----------

